# Firmware Versions for H20



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Here is the latest Firmware versions for the H20

H20-100 - 0x2021
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=110

H20-600 - 0x2024
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96630


----------

